# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Unruly tourists

## Angela

I thought I'd heard it all, but....pulling down your pants and urinating in St. Mark's Square in full sight of other people? I hoped maybe she was some mentally disturbed homeless person, but no, she was a tourist.

See:

http://www.thelocal.it/20160823/how-...nruly-tourists


"Brugnaro has made it his mission to crackdown on the industry that helps fill the canal city’s coffers ever since he was elected in June 2015.
“I insist on introducing special powers to the city to uphold public order. Pickpockets, vandals, drunks! A night in the cells,” he wrote on Twitter."

I have no idea why this hasn't been done all along. Make it three days while you're at it, and then ship them home. 

Venice is in the position of being loved to death. How can this tiny city in its fragile ecosystem handle 22 million visitors every year. Yes, tourism brings in money, but if you destroy it you'll get no more tourist money. It should be like Disney World, control the flow by charging an entrance fee.

----------

